# UFC



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msbSfbbmRns


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Silva VS Weidman (may be offensice (pc))

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRzsKMi5vA0


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Thanks Joby.

Rooting for Misha Tate to knock the smirk off of Rousey's face. I really don't like her.:evil:


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> Thanks Joby.
> 
> Rooting for Misha Tate to knock the smirk off of Rousey's face. I really don't like her.:evil:


 
That would be great...don't think it will happen though.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Probly not but for once I'd like to see the hottie smack down the trailer trash. The victory would be so sweet.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I suspect Tate is working her butt off on arm bar defense.


----------



## Stacey Beller (Dec 9, 2012)

I actually think Tate is the Bioootch here.

Rousey can be one also but I think she will be a bitch to your face if she does not like you.

I think Tate is the smiley kiss your azzzz person who will stab you in the back the second it is turned. 

I actually like a lot of the fights on this card


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> Thanks Joby.
> 
> Rooting for Misha Tate to knock the smirk off of Rousey's face. I really don't like her.:evil:


Yeah thought it was maybe just for the show, or that she needs to fuel herself with hatred or something, but man I think she is just a real bitch... LOL

to the point of being unprofessional, they should keep her away from cameras when they are trying to promote the sport..unless she's in the ring or training...

they can follow Tate around with a camera 24/7 for all i care


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Rousey was the first female bout on any UFC fight card. She almost got choked out in that fight. Maybe Tate can finish the job. [-o<


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> Rousey was the first female bout on any UFC fight card. She almost got choked out in that fight. Maybe Tate can finish the job. [-o<


I never liked that gimme title either...

Mighty Mouse didnt get his title handed to him when they opened up Flyweight...

I still remember saying during that fight with Carmouche that it looked like Faber on her back...  I felt a little bad about it, until Dana said it too, and Joe Rogan...lol


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

I really do not get the Rousey hate. I think she has let the rivalry get to her in that she kinda/sorta acts unsportsmanlike overreacting to every jab Tate makes. Tate definitely prods her along and feeds into it, which might have been taken with less hostility by Rousey had there not been some trash talk earlier on. Still, I can appreciate if Tate just rubs Rousey the wrong way even if I think Rousey should maintain composure. That said, even if you think Rousey was "given" the title, she has also kinda-sorta gone undefeated, and it is not like she just came from WWF **cough**lesnar**cough**. Rousey is a black belt Olympian medal winning judoka. They do not just give those things away in Cracker Jack boxes. I could agree with some of the "given the title" hate had Rousey not gone on to win multiple times since sort of validating her current status, and even she said she did not consider the title relevant until she won.

As for Miesha Tate, that woman is tough! I just checked out their first fight and was impressed/nauseated to see her get arm barred to the point her arm was bending the wrong way and she never tapped out, the ref just had to stop it. I did not really have the queasy feeling until later just because Tate did not seem to really react. The more I thought about that it sunk in how much that would have sucked.

I actually like and respect both of them. I think their dislike stems from what comes across now as some petty trash talk that Rousey took (in my opinion waaaaaaaaaay too) personal and is perhaps now using it as some sort of motivational tool that Tate seems fine in using to try to get under her skin a/o relax a/o just have fun with it. Rousey seems like she is fine when she does not hate you, I have really only seen her act less than cordial when dealing with Tate who she clearly dislikes, and I find it hard to hate on her for that even if it is not how I tend to operate. Yet, you see that from athletes in every sport on virtually every team in the context of competition, so it just does not really bother me all things considered considering their personal history. Tate seems surprisingly grounded and is also clearly pretty good at her sport too with accomplishments to back that up, while keeping herself cool and composed from all I have seen. I'm a fan of Judo, so I am a bit more drawn to Rousey, however I really have no dislike for Tate and genuinely admire her demeanor leading into the fight.

-Cheers


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

David Ruby said:


> I really do not get the Rousey hate. I think she has let the rivalry get to her in that she kinda/sorta acts unsportsmanlike overreacting to every jab Tate makes. Tate definitely prods her along and feeds into it, which might have been taken with less hostility by Rousey had there not been some trash talk earlier on. Still, I can appreciate if Tate just rubs Rousey the wrong way even if I think Rousey should maintain composure. That said, even if you think Rousey was "given" the title, she has also kinda-sorta gone undefeated, and it is not like she just came from WWF **cough**lesnar**cough**. Rousey is a black belt Olympian medal winning judoka. They do not just give those things away in Cracker Jack boxes. I could agree with some of the "given the title" hate had Rousey not gone on to win multiple times since sort of validating her current status, and even she said she did not consider the title relevant until she won.
> 
> As for Miesha Tate, that woman is tough! I just checked out their first fight and was impressed/nauseated to see her get arm barred to the point her arm was bending the wrong way and she never tapped out, the ref just had to stop it. I did not really have the queasy feeling until later just because Tate did not seem to really react. The more I thought about that it sunk in how much that would have sucked.
> 
> ...


who cares...plenty of world champs of this and that, blackbelts and olympians in the UFC...

not hating here, just thought it was stupid to crown her queen, without a tournie of some sort...from a competitive aspect....from a marketing standpoint, good decision for sure..


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> . Rousey seems like she is fine when she does not hate you, I have really only seen her act less than cordial when dealing with Tate who she clearly dislikes,


 Did you see the post fight interview after the Ultimate Fighter finale? Rousey was a biotch to the guys interviewing her and they aren't somebody she hates. She showed no class that night...and on many other episodes of the show even when Tate was showing good sportsmanship.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> Did you see the post fight interview after the Ultimate Fighter finale? Rousey was a biotch to the guys interviewing her and they aren't somebody she hates. She showed no class that night...and on many other episodes of the show even when Tate was showing good sportsmanship.


I agree.. she better get it in check, since I am sure they have plans to help her promote tons of stuff on TV.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think Rousey is more hard core,tougher background, whatever you want to call it. 
Even with that I wonder how much is just promo crap. 
Lesner tried to bring the WWE crap to the UFC. I don't think we need that.
Like it or not the UFC fighters "usually" come from poor, earn it or steal it street backgrounds. Same with most boxers. Your not going to see the majority of them drinking tea with their pinkie in the air. Hard life, hard attitude. Attitude and heart win fights. Seldom please and thank you. 
Rich Franklin is one that comes to mind that has a bit more suave then most. I believe John Jones would be another. 

Main card rematch!
If Silva can keep his hot dog crap in check I'll have to give it to him but it still wont be a walk over like most of his fights.


----------



## Stacey Beller (Dec 9, 2012)

Since when does someone who tries to break arms and knock out people for a living need to be classy? 

This is not synchronized swimming


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Stacey Beller said:


> Since when does someone who tries to break arms and knock out people for a living need to be classy?
> 
> This is not synchronized swimming



It has absolutely nothing to do with a NEED to be classy. My comment is that many, if not most fighters (in any format) are more likely to have come from a hard background. 

BTW, Synchronized swimming isn't eve a sport. JMHO of course. :twisted: :wink:


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> who cares...plenty of world champs of this and that, blackbelts and olympians in the UFC...
> 
> not hating here, just thought it was stupid to crown her queen, without a tournie of some sort...from a competitive aspect....from a marketing standpoint, good decision for sure..


While I think they should have made the title/belt open for competition/tournament, she DID have an undefeated record from Strikeforce, which UFC absorbed. Again, while I am not in favor of making that necessarily translate into a UFC Bantamweight title, my point was two-fold:

1) It is not like she was unaccomplished. And;
2) It is not like they just gave her something for nothing.



Howard Knauf said:


> Did you see the post fight interview after the Ultimate Fighter finale?


Nope. And I agree Tate was showing much better showmanship in the episodes I saw. The public eye seems to much favor Tate now as a result. However...

All of that was after those two had already gotten under each others' skins. It is worth weighing that Tate pretty much said Rousey was not even worthy of the title shot, and did the basic trash-talking. It is also worth noting that Rousey reportedly hated doing TUF and it IS still a reality TV show where they may (or may not) be making judicious editing decisions. Rousey may have been a poor sport, however she was working in direct proximity with somebody she is outspoken about really, really, really disliking. From the UFC part, one might argue they have taken that as a means to play Rousey as a bit of the heel. I don't know one way or the other. Rousey seems very extreme and competitive, yet outside of her sport can really lay on the charm, or at least seem likeable enough.



Bob Scott said:


> *I think Rousey is more hard core,tougher background, whatever you want to call it.
> Even with that I wonder how much is just promo crap.*
> Lesner tried to bring the WWE crap to the UFC. I don't think we need that.
> Like it or not the UFC fighters "usually" come from poor, earn it or steal it street backgrounds. Same with most boxers. Your not going to see the majority of them drinking tea with their pinkie in the air. Hard life, hard attitude. Attitude and heart win fights. Seldom please and thank you.


That. I think that might come from Rousey's competitive background, living Judo from such an early age with such an accomplished mother. Some of it almost has to be promo stuff. Some of it seems like more of the most driven athletes. Michael Jordan was not noted as the most fun person to be around either. A lot of those people who are great athletes or truly great at most venues in life get that way by being pretty extreme. Not to just make excuses for Rousey, just that I think that is more common than some would expect, especially in something like MMA, Boxing, Muay Thai, and the like, so I tend to not sweat it as much these days if it shows up in situations like this. Maybe my view changes if she ends up like that all the time. I still enjoy her style.



> Main card rematch!
> If Silva can keep his hot dog crap in check I'll have to give it to him but it still wont be a walk over like most of his fights.


Yeah, I think Silva's motivation should lead to the win. That said, I could also see Weidman just being that poor matchup for Silva and the same result as last time. Maybe.

-Cheers


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

O.k., you've got me. Rousey not shaking hands following the match was kind of $#@%! That seems kind of disrespectful to the sport, not to mention the opponent. I am not sure why some of the other stuff does not phase me, but this does. Maybe it's some sort of Ali complex, where before the match you can talk all the trash you want, yet at the end of the day you should still show some respect.

-Cheers


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

How Silva Weidman ended...

https://vine.co/v/h9EFuTrFwgO


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Doug Zaga said:


> How Silva Weidman ended...
> 
> https://vine.co/v/h9EFuTrFwgO



You would almost have to see it to believe it. I saw it and it was still crazy. Another weird ending to their second fight.

Weidman dominated it on the ground in the first round. He hurt Silva with an overhand right and that's what put them on the ground through most of the first round. 
Second round at 1 min Silva threw a leg kick and :-o his leg broke. In slow mo you could see it actually wrap around Wiedman's leg as it broke. Clean break halfway between the knee and ankle. BOTH leg bones. 
How crazy is that!

Rousey completely dominated the fight and won with ....what else, an arm bar. 
I also have no problem with her attitude but refusing to shake hands when it was offered after the fight is pure trash. 
This is the Martial arts. I practiced for yrs. Earned my Black Belt in Tae Kwon Do and went into kick boxing from there. Win or loose it's all about respect. I don't recall ever getting into the head games with anyone but myself. It was about who was better and fighting and had nothing to do with trash talk and the rest of the BS. The only boogie man I had to conquer was mine and not the opponent's. 
This is why I think all the pre fight hype is WWE BS. No need for it! 
Sorta like the flame wars that can get started here. No point to them. :grin: :wink:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> O.k., you've got me. Rousey not shaking hands following the match was kind of $#@%!


 I didn't expect anything more out of her. No surprise to me.


----------

